# problems with Tri-tronics Pro Control



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I've got a tri-tronics pro control that doesn't hold a charge like it should, and another one that doesn't let you know when it is getting low by blinking fast, and will not work out past 100 yards after that.

What shall I do? It's annoying :x


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

Send it back or get another battery.....


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

How long should a tri-tronics pro control hold it's charge without any use? If I give it a full charge should I be able to use three weeks later?


----------



## NC Lab man (Apr 16, 2004)

I have already sent one of my Pro Control's back to TT for a similar problem and it wasn't even a month old yet! The first time I had a problem with it the receiver it just wouldn't respond, no sound, no blink to indicate it got the signal, nothing. It would do the slow steady blink indicating it was on and everything was OK. I gave it the benefit of the doubt and charged it. The next day it worked fine. I used it for about a week and it did it again. This time charging overnight still did not fix it. I sent it back earlier this week and they are cross shipping me a new one.


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

I bought 3 of them with my Zinger Wingers and 2 are bad. If I were in the market I would stay completely away from them.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine have started to do some odd things that is for sure.

Jeff,

Did I meet you at the Lardy Seminar in March?

David Lundy


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

I was not there. A friend of mine was there with his Golden.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

DL said:


> Mine have started to do some odd things that is for sure.
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> ...


David,

I was at the Lardy seminar in March...with a little dog named "Sinner"

Don't recall any other "Jeffs" there.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Jeff,

I was thinking that Comet's owner was named Jeff, and I know he said he was from Radford, or someplace in the mountains. I'll have to go look through the name of participants.

I learned a lot at the seminar. I taught my dog fun bumpers, corrected some stuff ala Lardy, and he looks really good on his pattern blinds. I'm waiting for grass to grow around the swimby pond, but so far so good.

You all at Yadkin do a very good job with your hunt tests. I have only been to one, but I had a favorably first impression. 

Thanks,

DL


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

His name is Mike Hitesman from Radford, VA.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I wooped up on my dog ala Lardy the other day for noise too


----------

